
No Warrantless Searching of Our Emails, Chats, and Browser Data - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/10/no-warrantless-searching-our-emails-chats-and-browser-data
======
panarky
_Backdoor searches are searches in which FBI, CIA, and NSA agents search
through the communications of Americans collected by the NSA without a
warrant. This practice violates the Fourth Amendment._

Hard to believe our "representatives" think this is up for debate.

